# Trailcam pics of this years bucks



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's some pics I been getting this year. Lets see yours.


----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)

Already got this guy:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, You have some nice bucks there. Are you gonna hunt any of them if not Ropensaddle and me will volunteer. LOL Great trailcam pics. Thank you very much for posting them.


----------



## ktm rider (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is the one from last year that I am still hunting this year. I have him on camera this year also but this is the best pic..


----------



## ktm rider (Nov 19, 2008)

Man ! That pic on 11/6 is either a small deer laying down eating on one HUGE Coon !!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 19, 2008)

ktm rider said:


> Man ! That pic on 11/6 is either a small deer laying down eating on one HUGE Coon !!!!


That is a big ol coon.


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like the whole neighborhood of animals are eating your feed. I saw a rabbit, squirrel and coons besides the Deer. Keep up the good work!


----------



## tree md (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats a dead coon walking. I've got an arrow with his name on it. They keep tearing up the feeder.

I'm kinda hoping rope will show us what he's getting on camera this year.

KTM, nice buck!!!


----------



## Works4me (Nov 20, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Looks like the whole neighborhood of animals are eating your feed. I saw a rabbit, squirrel and coons besides the Deer. Keep up the good work!



I'm wondering what feed the deer seem to like most, I have tried ear corn and they don't seem overly interested. Friend of mine uses shelled corn and has better luck. Any tips on something they really like?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tree md (Nov 20, 2008)

I just use the deer corn that they sell at wally world or academy. The deer really start to hit it hard when it starts getting cold. It has high carbs and helps keep the deer warm and gives them an energy boost. It's like candy to them but very little nutrition to it. Summertime they barely touch the stuff. If you really want to improve antler growth give them protein in the Summer. Feed them free choice.


----------



## tree md (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's a few more new ones of a buck fight.


----------

